
Show HN: Heroku Add-On New Trial Available - advskdr
https://elements.heroku.com/addons/advanced-scheduler
======
advskdr
Hi there, happy to announce that the Advanced Scheduler Heroku Add-on has a
new trial plan available. Feel free to check it out and let me know what you
think!

For those of you who are unfamiliar with Advanced Scheduler, it's an Heroku
Add-on providing powerful and reliable task scheduling as a service. It aims
to be as easy to use as Heroku Scheduler, while adding flexibility,
reliability and transparency.

